# 750-8212 Run/Stop Status als Variable



## 4nD1 (28 April 2021)

Hallo,

Ist es möglich bei einem Wago Controller 750-8212 in Ecockpit den Baugruppen Status (Run/Stop) auf eine Variable zu legen? Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit fest zustellen ob die CPU auf Stop geht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

Von wo aus möchtest du denn feststellen, dass sie in STOP ist ( Visu, andere SPS...) ?


----------



## Heinileini (28 April 2021)

4nD1 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich bei einem Wago Controller 750-8212 in Ecockpit den Baugruppen Status (Run/Stop) auf eine Variable zu legen? Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit fest zustellen ob die CPU auf Stop geht?


Welcher "Beobachter" soll denn feststellen, ob die CPU auf Stop geht? Ein Programm, das nicht läuft, kann nichts ausrichten, nicht einmal feststellen, dass es nicht läuft. 

PS: 
Gratulation, Michaël, Du warst schon wieder schneller!


----------



## 4nD1 (28 April 2021)

Wir haben seit kurzem das Problem das aus bisher unerklärlichen Gründen der Controller einfach auf Stop geht. Wir bekommen das dann nur mit wenn "Kunden" anrufen und sagen das etwas nicht geht.
Deswegen suchen wir nach einer Lösung wie wir das mit bekommen. Die Controller sind alle mit dem Firmen Netzwerk verbunden. Da die Physikalisch Verbindung bestehen bleibt fällt das als Lösung aus...

PS: Das betrifft nicht nur einen Controller sondern ingesamt nun 10. Aber alle zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten und Intervallen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

Hm, entweder ein Toggle-Bit auf einem Bildschirm anzeigen, sobald dieser nicht mehr blinkt => Stopp
Oder mit einem Ausgang eine LED "RUN" ansteuern.

Aber letztendlich, ob dies zielführend ist....

Ich denke man sollte mehr Aufwand in die Fehlersuche investieren so dass diese Lösung gar nicht erst nötig ist ( woran ihr sicherlich schon arbeitet ).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

4nD1 schrieb:


> ...Die Controller sind alle mit dem Firmen Netzwerk verbunden....



Viel Spaß bei der Fehlersuche. Bestehen Verbindungen in dem Firmennetz ( dezentrale Geräte, projektierte Verbindungen usw... )?


----------



## Heinileini (28 April 2021)

4nD1 schrieb:


> Da die Physikalisch Verbindung bestehen bleibt fällt das als Lösung aus...


 Ich verstehe nicht. Was fällt als Lösung aus?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

Habt ihr einen Ereignishandler projektiert?


----------



## 4nD1 (28 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hm, entweder ein Toggle-Bit auf einem Bildschirm anzeigen, sobald dieser nicht mehr blinkt => Stopp
> Oder mit einem Ausgang eine LED "RUN" ansteuern.
> 
> Aber letztendlich, ob dies zielführend ist....
> ...



Deswegen kam ja die Idee auf, mit dem Run/Stop Status der CPU.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei der Fehlersuche. Bestehen Verbindungen in dem Firmennetz ( dezentrale Geräte, projektierte Verbindungen usw... )?


Ja es gibt Verbindungen im Netzwerk diese sind aber alle nur Lesend. Da die Fehler immer nur Sporadisch auftreten sind wir immer noch am Anfang der Fehlersuche



Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht. Was fällt als Lösung aus?


Die Abfrage ob die Netzwerkverbindung weg geht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

> Ja es gibt Verbindungen im Netzwerk diese sind aber alle nur Lesend. Da  die Fehler immer nur Sporadisch auftreten sind wir immer noch am Anfang  der Fehlersuche



Bei einem Firmennetz könnte es ja noch alles mögliche sein:
-Niedrigere Übertragungsraten wegen hohem Datenverkehr ( Telefonkonferenz, Backup usw... )
-Doppelte IP Adressen
-Jemand steckt kurz ein Kabel falsch ein und erzeugt einen LOOP
-Reboot eines Switch z.B. wegen FW-Update...
usw. usw. usw.


----------



## 4nD1 (28 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei einem Firmennetz könnte es ja noch alles mögliche sein:
> -Niedrigere Übertragungsraten wegen hohem Datenverkehr ( Telefonkonferenz, Backup usw... )
> -Doppelte IP Adressen
> -Jemand steckt kurz ein Kabel falsch ein und erzeugt einen LOOP
> ...



Die Controller liegen alle in einem Netz-Segment ohne Office Anwendungen etc.
Die Sachen die du erwähnt hast haben wir alle schon überprüft aber hat leider nichts gebracht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

Was sagt der Diagnosespeicher des Controller? Die Stop-Ursache müsste doch einen Eintrag im Diagnosespeicher erzeugen.
Was macht denn euer Controller wenn ihr die Netzwerkverbindung gewollt einmal kappt? Geht er in Stopp?


----------



## Thruser (28 April 2021)

Hallo,

über Modbus kannst Du abfragen ob die PLC in Stop oder Run ist

S. Handbuch Kapitel 12.2 Modbus-Register

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

Die Frage ist ja immer noch offen, wo denn angezeigt / gemeldet werden soll dass die CPU in Stopp ist?


----------



## winnman (28 April 2021)

ev. von allen zu einer "Master"CPU liefebits übertragen. 
Auf dieser dann eine Meldeleuchte über ein Relais mit Öffner ansteuern.
Die so wählen, dass die ML auch gesehen wird (oder damit das licht in eurem Aufenthaltsraum, . . . schalten.


----------



## 4nD1 (29 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja immer noch offen, wo denn angezeigt / gemeldet werden soll dass die CPU in Stopp ist?



An unsere ZLT (Zentrale Leittechnik) sollen die Meldungen dann auftauchen.
Wir versuchen es mal mit dem SNMP Meldungen vllt zeigen die ja bei den Fällen was vernünftiges An.


----------



## ccore (29 April 2021)

Geht die CPU in Stopp oder läuft Sie in eine Exception?


----------



## 4nD1 (30 April 2021)

ccore schrieb:


> Geht die CPU in Stopp oder läuft Sie in eine Exception?



Es wird kein Programm mehr bearbeitet und alle LEDs bis auf Stop (rot) sind aus.


----------



## KLM (2 Mai 2021)

Auf dem Controller gibt es detailliertere Diagnoseinformationen im Verzeichnis /var/log/, die Du mit einem FTP Client (z.B. WinSCP) abholen kannst. Idealerweise bevor der Controller neu gestartet wird, da sonst einige temporäre Logs gelöscht werden. Soll heißen, die Meldung zum Status ins Leitsystem abzusetzen ist zwar nett, aber das Ziel müsste sein, die Fehlerursache zu beseitigen.
Häufig liegt der Fehler im eigenen Code, aber am einfachsten wäre es, die Firmware des Controllers zu aktualisieren, um zumindest diese schon mal auszuschließen.


----------



## 4nD1 (3 Mai 2021)

KLM schrieb:


> Auf dem Controller gibt es detailliertere Diagnoseinformationen im Verzeichnis /var/log/, die Du mit einem FTP Client (z.B. WinSCP) abholen kannst. Idealerweise bevor der Controller neu gestartet wird, da sonst einige temporäre Logs gelöscht werden. Soll heißen, die Meldung zum Status ins Leitsystem abzusetzen ist zwar nett, aber das Ziel müsste sein, die Fehlerursache zu beseitigen.
> Häufig liegt der Fehler im eigenen Code, aber am einfachsten wäre es, die Firmware des Controllers zu aktualisieren, um zumindest diese schon mal auszuschließen.



Die Firmware daten wir immer ab sobald eine neuen Version kommt aber hat leider noch nix gebracht


----------



## ccore (3 Mai 2021)

Kommt man mittels e!Cockpit noch auf die Steuerung? Für mich hört sich  das an als ob die Steuerung neu startet aber kein Bootprojekt erzeugt  wurde. Oder hilft hier ein Neustart und alles läuft wieder? 

Über das WBM kann man auch schon einige Infos herausholen.


----------



## 4nD1 (3 Mai 2021)

ccore schrieb:


> Kommt man mittels e!Cockpit noch auf die Steuerung? Für mich hört sich  das an als ob die Steuerung neu startet aber kein Bootprojekt erzeugt  wurde. Oder hilft hier ein Neustart und alles läuft wieder?
> 
> Über das WBM kann man auch schon einige Infos herausholen.



Wir müssen entweder VorOrt nochmal auf Run schalten oder WBM die Steuerung neustarten.


----------

